# CEM pt-141 Log



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so I just ordered some of this. I have been experiencing some low libido issues and my hormone levels are in check. Im hoping this can do the trick. I have heard good things about it SO when it arrives I will update and prob use and document my experiences a few time before I draw any conclusions. Please feel free to participate and advise!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 22, 2013)

yes pt-141 works good


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 22, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> yes pt-141 works good



Thats what im hoping! Thanks for following along!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

try not to make the rape on anyone


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 26, 2013)

SO it arrived today..was very happy to get it so fast but not surprised.
Anyway I will have to see when I will start my research. Id like to start tonight but wanna make sure I make the most of this experience. I will update here it will either be tonight or tomorrow. One or the other I will be trying the pt141.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 28, 2013)

OK so last night I researched for the first time. I did 1mg for my first  dose. After about 10 mins post injection i got a bit fkushed in chest  area. Didnt really feel much last pm in the way of effects however this  am I woke up extremely horny and have been so all day. Its not  overwhelming but definitely there. From what I understand the effect can  last a couple days so Im going to wait and prob up my next dose to 1.5  mg. Stay tuned for the follow up. I will aso update here tonight or  tomorrow to report how long this mild increased libido does in fact  last.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 28, 2013)

ok come back and tell us what happened after you got horny. I want to hear stories


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ LOL

Ok so it seems the effects lasted about 2 1/2 days or so. It wasnt over  bearing but there was definitely an underlying increased libido for  sure. People speak of running this with a pde5 inhibitor like cialis -  Im not sure I could imagine the libido increase combined with a pde5  inhibitor would have had me walking around getting spontaneous hard ons  like a 14 yr old. 
Next dose I will do 1.5 mg and report back.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 1, 2013)

awesome! i havent used this pep yet, thanks for the log man!
did you use CEM's MT2 also? did you notice anything similar?
I used the MT2 and got very good results in tanning, but never noticed this hornyness every talks about with mt2, but in fairness thou, i am not sure how much higher it is possible for my libido to go lol atleast when on cycle (when i used the mt2)


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 8, 2013)

blergs. said:


> awesome! i havent used this pep yet, thanks for the log man!
> did you use CEM's MT2 also? did you notice anything similar?
> I used the MT2 and got very good results in tanning, but never noticed this hornyness every talks about with mt2, but in fairness thou, i am not sure how much higher it is possible for my libido to go lol atleast when on cycle (when i used the mt2)



Thanks for following. I never tried MT2 so I cant say.

I tried the pt-141 for a second time at a dosage of 1.5mg. I experienced  the same flushing,maybe a bit more so. The effects were definitely  amplified by upping the dose 1/2mg. The intensity as well as the  duration of the effct was increased. Its an interesting compound because  it seem to work strictly on your mindset. There is an underlying  (sometimes not so underlying) strong libido increase. Its def an  interesting compound, Soon I will try what I'd consider a max dose of  2mg and will report back here.


----------



## trtpnw (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Thanks for following. I never tried MT2 so I cant say.
> 
> I tried the pt-141 for a second time at a dosage of 1.5mg. I experienced  the same flushing,maybe a bit more so. The effects were definitely  amplified by upping the dose 1/2mg. The intensity as well as the  duration of the effct was increased. Its an interesting compound because  it seem to work strictly on your mindset. There is an underlying  (sometimes not so underlying) strong libido increase. Its def an  interesting compound, Soon I will try what I'd consider a max dose of  2mg and will report back here.



Been watching this thread, seems like a compound I should try.  In for more results


----------



## tballz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll be watching this one.  Thanks for doing this Jimmy!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey thanks to you guys for following along. Stay tuned for the 2 mg dose update!


----------



## trtpnw (Apr 15, 2013)

bump for 2mg results


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 18, 2013)

trtpnw said:


> bump for 2mg results



Thanks for the bump. Tomorrow I will be dosing at 2mg. I will be updating over the weekend (probably Sunday). Thanks for following along!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 18, 2013)

tballz said:


> I'll be watching this one. Thanks for doing this Jimmy!


I'll be watching this post waiting to hear stories


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 25, 2013)

So I ended up taking the 2mg this past Monday. All I can say is wow. I think 1.5mg is a sweet spot for me personally. I got really flushed at 2mg dose and my libidio was so through the roof it was distracting. As I said before this is a very different feeling than say Cialis or something. This causes me to constantly think about sex..at 2mg it was like i was a teenager and then some. Downright distracting. All in all this product definitely does what it says. I am a pt141 believer.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 7, 2013)

Ive decided im going to revisit the 1.5mg dosing. I suspect this is the correct dose for me. My first experience at 1.5mg was extremely pleasant, lets see how this one goes as well.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 8, 2013)

so have you noticed any increase in proformance size or it beeing harder ,beeing able to last longer .like when i have taken mt2 i notice all those things even when not hard it just is bigger like all ways having a semi it stays in a big state even while not hard and seems bigger and harder when in a hard state.which is all good things but i dont need molds and freckling that mt2 causes me.so would this be somthing that would do the same as mt2 without the side effects of mt2 right?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 8, 2013)

and all so how do you mix this stuff same has mt2 like just put 2ml of bac water.then 20 mark on slin pin would be 1mg is this right or would i need to put 1ml of bac and then 10 mark be 1mg?thanks for your help


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 8, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so have you noticed any increase in proformance size or it beeing harder ,beeing able to last longer .like when i have taken mt2 i notice all those things even when not hard it just is bigger like all ways having a semi it stays in a big state even while not hard and seems bigger and harder when in a hard state.which is all good things but i dont need molds and freckling that mt2 causes me.so would this be somthing that would do the same as mt2 without the side effects of mt2 right?



Its definitely a psychological effect. The libido increase is unreal. Its damn near impossible not to think (and think explicitly)about sex. I wouldn't say performance was increased other than the increased desire.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 9, 2013)

ok thanks i am going to try some for sure i responded really well to mt2 in everyway so maybe i will be as lucky with this stuff.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 9, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ok thanks i am going to try some for sure i responded really well to mt2 in everyway so maybe i will be as lucky with this stuff.



Definitely keep us updated how it goes if you dont mind.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 10, 2013)

sure will sorry for the hijack.i will let you get back to your log.thanks


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 21, 2013)

Im gonna try this for sure. Did you ever do the 1.5mg dose again? If so what was the outcome? It sounds like you were leaning towards that as the ideal dose.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 21, 2013)

lifterjaydawg said:


> Im gonna try this for sure. Did you ever do the 1.5mg dose again? If so what was the outcome? It sounds like you were leaning towards that as the ideal dose.



I will be researching this dose again this coming weekend Ill be sure to update Thanks for following!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for this log. I ordered some of this for myself and have decided to log it as well.After reading that the same effects occur in females in research I am considering a female research subject to join in with me in looking into this substance. Anyway thanks again.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 2, 2013)

I took 1.5mg Friday its now Sun am. 1.5mg is def the sweet spot dose for me. Works well and for a good duration etc ...
If libido enhancement is something you are looking for I definitely recommend this compound.


----------

